# FREE PORN!



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha no porn here.









as innes would say.... it made me laugh. hahaha


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's another joke for you.

When I saw this thread was started by you, I was expecting to see a link to something like "Young boys in heat" or "Ramone's anal pleasure volume 4"








:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

funny. but im not ghay. sorry to disapoint you. i know u would like that.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

:rock: pointless?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Marco is trying to become a post whore like Innes... ??? :O


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Marco is trying to become a post whore like Innes... ??? :O


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MPower said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Marco is trying to become a post whore like Innes... ??? :O
> ...


Nah, Marco just learnt the art of comedy :laughlong: :laughlong:

Marco got mad skillz :rockin:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:rockin:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

nothing in life is free, everything comes at a price. therefore, there is no such thing as free porn ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmm...last I knew the air we breathe is free!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

that's SOMEWHAT true... but we have to pay for the well being of the trees, which purify the air. we pay for the purfiers we keep in our bedrooms to clean our air. we pay for the energy it takes to work our fan, which circulates the air, so that we dont breathe in carbon dioxide. we pay for the humidifiers to moisten our air, to help us in our breathing we do all this so that we can continue to live our lives, breathing our not-so-free air... and dont even go onto the other countries, which have polluted air...they pay for the air with their lives. how you ask? they breathe the polluted air, which clogs their lungs, and kills them...its their opportunity cost.

any more doubts about how everything isn't free?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well technically your dieing from the time your conceived, so in a way breathing polluted air isnt your opportunity cost. Anyway, most people I know dont have all those air purifiers/filters that you speak of and we go out in to our everyday world breathing the same air that our peers do.

I see that your economic's class is paying off though.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i think what karen is trying to say is, air is free!...we don't pay a tax on it...we don't pay for it in bundles...its pretty much priceless cuz everyone doenst have to pay for it, it's pratically free......

....water, in general (not bottled) is free
....sunlight that lights the earth is free
....coal and methane gas is freee
....porno IS free, i have seen free porno before, how i stumbled upon it, you may ask my boy james
....hm...whatelse is free

oh i know what ISNT free....its the "services" that provides you with these resources that aren't free...i think they call all that stuff i just mentioned above "natural resources" in econ class


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> ,that's SOMEWHAT true... but we have to pay for the well being of the trees, which purify the air. we pay for the purfiers we keep in our bedrooms to clean our air. we pay for the energy it takes to work our fan, which circulates the air, so that we dont breathe in carbon dioxide. we pay for the humidifiers to moisten our air, to help us in our breathing we do all this so that we can continue to live our lives, breathing our not-so-free air... and dont even go onto the other countries, which have polluted air...they pay for the air with their lives. how you ask? they breathe the polluted air, which clogs their lungs, and kills them...its their opportunity cost.
> 
> any more doubts about how everything isn't free?


 I'm giving you this info for free, you can get stuff for free.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

innes has a point. you can recieve things from other people for free. like if i were to give innes one of my aquariums. he would get that for free. and gifts are useualy for free for the person who gets them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Marco: "and gifts are useualy for free for the person who gets them. "

When was the last time you had to pay for gift?!







I thought they were ALWAYS free!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its free for the person who GETS THEM. the other person who gives the gift has to pay for it! man u are a true blonde.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ahh yes! The truth comes out...damn it marco I told you to keep it on the DL! Now they'll all know.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sorry....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Suuure!! You know really inside your doing your evil laugh like Mr. Burns from the Simposons...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im sorry babe.









(virtual hug) *hug*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...you know what else is free....STD's.....yup, its a free gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

free porn, hummm here http://www.xxxpassword.org/
or maybe http://ideepthroat.com/
lol


----------

